# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Can't open profiles??

## POGO219

My problem is I can not open peoples profiles. Everyone I do, it says I am not allowed. I would shoot this to a mod directly but can not open their profile to get to their PM. Any help would be appreciated

----------


## Lemonada8

Ditto.... what i have heard is that u have to have 25 posts... but i have that and still have that problem.... :S

----------


## SaSqUaDgE

i tihnk u have to have certain amount of posts to do it

----------


## Merc..

> Ditto.... what i have heard is that u have to have 25 posts... but i have that and still have that problem.... :S


Pm Admin if you still cant..

----------


## Lemonada8

haha.... read the first post lol

----------


## Merc..

From what I have been told by some people .. Is that new members can pm the Admin .. I dont know if this has changed..

I will notify Admin for you ... 

Merc.

----------


## Gators

Yeah, same prob. here, but this is one more post closer to 25  :Wink:

----------


## SayIWont21

yea im a junior member and im havng the same prolem any help?

----------


## BONE.CRUSHER

me 2

----------


## psu3doreal

So, 25 posts, and then PM the admin? Someone should put this in the FAQ.

----------


## miccokid

i cant pm either and i want to ask a few questions in pms that i can ask in the open forum so i need to post away so i can get my pms turned on....i need to ask a few questions and i cant do it in the forums...

----------


## fatcat

would appreciate being able to send pm and view profiles

Fatcat

----------


## *Admin*

as soon as you have 25 posts you will be able to pm....

----------

